# in search of a gaming cabinet @4-5k



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 15, 2012)

people pls suggest a good gaming cabinet for my pc which i will buy at the end if this year maybe...
so for cabinet i need 
-tool-less installation  
-maximum fans 
-side window , but well maybe if not so no problem 
-internal gourmets for cable management 
-unlimited possibilities for C.M.
-black interior 
-branded (only cm,nzxt,corsair)


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 15, 2012)

At this price, only 400r comes to mind!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 16, 2012)

hmm any other suggestions ?


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 16, 2012)

The only cabby that fill your requirements at this budget is 400r.
After that the 500r, phantom 410 and the 690 2 adv. Are better alternatives.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2012)

well, the CM Elite311 is a good cabby on the lower price side.
its got cable mgmt, bottom psu, intake&exhaust fan + mounting places, but it aint tool-less


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 17, 2012)

yes go with 400R.using it from last 7-8 months.its awesome.only drawback is its plain look(opinion changes from person to person).its a great pleasure to work with this cabby because of its huge work space inside the cabby.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 17, 2012)

from where can i but it on flip its ~5090 buck and on IT its `~5800 bucks so where can i find it cheap ??


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 17, 2012)

Try finding it in local stores


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 17, 2012)

hmm can u tell that if it is available in nehru place


----------



## godzzzillla (Dec 18, 2012)

try haf 912 4800rs in flipkart


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 18, 2012)

well i saw it but there no tooless installation options also no gourmets for cable management !!!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

Have a look at NZXT phantom 410 - another awesome case


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 20, 2012)

Yup, you may find it in nehru place.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2012)

You can also take a look at Corsair 300R which is available for 4.2k in local shops along with side window panel and good cable management and dust filters in front/bottom as well.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 20, 2012)

i think that 300r has really impressed me though it does not have gourmets but still it really fantastic !! thanks for suggestion u guys and all people who helped me !! ill get it ASAP !!


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 20, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> hmm can u tell that if it is available in nehru place


corsair 400r for 4700 in Mass Computers Nehru Place


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2012)

Another vote for Corsair 400R.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 21, 2012)

You can also look at the Tempest EVO if Phantom 410 is out of your budget........


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 21, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> corsair 400r for 4700 in Mass Computers Nehru Place


thanx man i could not found it eneywhere !! THANX for ur help ill get it asap !!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry but my glossary seems to be kinda weak. So what does gourmet in the pc world mean ?
I only know of it as a food item.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 21, 2012)

well its a cover of rubber on the cable management holes on the mobo tray !!! well its not a pretty frequent term so its not ur problem !!


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 21, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> thanx man i could not found it eneywhere !! THANX for ur help ill get it asap !!



just grab it before it gets out of stock.....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 21, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well its a cover of rubber on the cable management holes on the mobo tray !!! well its not a pretty frequent term so its not ur problem !!



OK got it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 21, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> just grab it before it gets out of stock.....


yep , ill try to go there in a week or so !!!


----------



## debarshi (Dec 21, 2012)

Its "GROMMET" actually but never mind as long as the meaning is understandable


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 21, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Its "GROMMET" actually but never mind as long as the meaning is understandable



Lol - now I see why I couldnt find computer gourmet on the net


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 21, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Its "GROMMET" actually but never mind as long as the meaning is understandable


ohh yes its just a typing problem !! sry for that !!!


----------

